# Don't feed dogs from your plate on the floor



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Feed them at the table instead


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aha look at the wee man, gotta love him!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> aha look at the wee man, gotta love him!


he really really wanted the remains of a birthday cake ! 
:001_tt1:


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous Percy.
Looks like he always sits there


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:lol: Definitely looks like that's his place. Might need a bib tho just in case he spills any down his front :lol:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh hahaha, that was so funny! And your crestie posing so well..


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Bless him! :001_tt1:

Percy is gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

What an adorable photo!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL he is so cute!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

He seems to be missing his food ...and napkin  

Another fab photo, thanx for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL  Great photo 
Although he does look slightly to 'human' and like he's chairing an important meeting - I'm a little scared now he's about to take over the world hmy:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that has commented :smile5:



Fleur said:


> LOL  Great photo
> Although he does look slightly to 'human' and like he's chairing an important meeting - I'm a little scared now he's about to take over the world hmy:


Well its funny you should say that


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

PMSL - I'd rep you but I've got to spread it around


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats so funny and what cute pics :001_tt1:


----------

